# (NSFW) The Curse (Diapers/Hypno/Furry/Braindrain) [Comm]



## Horatio Husky (Apr 28, 2021)

When Dylan goes to find himself some entertainment, the donkey finds that tempting fate can have unforseen, crinkly consequences. 









						The Curse | Chapter 1 [Comm] by Horatio_Husky
					

DISCLAIMER: All characters in this story are adults.. . First(url) | Next(url). . ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ . . When Dylan goes to f ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------

